# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Egemen Bağış olsun...

## bozok

*Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Egemen Bağış olsun...* 


*ünce şunun ayrımını yapmalıyız: Mesele, "seçimle gelmiş bir hükümetin sürekli darbe planları yaparak demokrasi üzerinde tehdit oluşturan orduya haddini bildirmesi, iplerin sivillerin eline geçmesi" değildir. üünkü yaratılan bütün deformasyona rağmen burası ne 1960'lı yılların Yunanistan'ı, ne de Cezayir'idir...* 


*Cumhuriyet devrimleriyle birlikte oturmuş bir demokrasimiz vardır ve mevcut TSK'nın bu demokrasi üzerinde tehdit oluşturduğu iddiası koca bir palavradır.* 


Sadece palavra olsa iyi; kötü niyettir, eklemlendikleri uluslararası projelerin gereğini yapmaya çalışan taşeronların psikolojik harp hamlesidir.


Ortada ne darbe yapmaya çalışan bir ordu, ne de demokrasi derdi olan bir hükümet var. Kaldı ki bu toplum demokrasiyi, *"demokrasi bir tramvay durağıdır, amaç değil araçtır"* diyenlerden mi öğrenecek?


*Demokrasiyi bize kendi dokunulmazlıklarını kaldırmaya yanaşmayan, haklarında türlü türlü yolsuzluk fezlekesi bekleyen, kısa sürede inanılmaz zenginleşmiş, ülkenin yabancı istihbarat güçlerince hallaç pamuğu gibi atılmasından zevk duyan, "bunlar değişimin sancıları" diye pişkin pişkin sırıtan, bütün milli varlıkları yok pahasına satıp kendileri ve çevreleri komisyon zengini olan insanlar mı getirecek?*


şehide bile saygısı olmayan, şehit cenazelerinde neredeyse ağlamayı yasaklayacak kadar faşistleşmiş, vatan duygusu yoksunu insanlardan mı öğreneceğiz biz demokrasiyi? 


Geçiniz...


YAş'ta meydana gelen olayların TSK'ya yapılmış karanlık bir darbenin uzantısı olduğunu görmezden gelip *"Kontrol sivillerde"* diye manşet atan gazete baronları, önce teşhisi doğru koysunlar. Halkı yanıltmasınlar. Olup bitenlerin zerre kadar *"sivil"* karakteri yoktur. En vahşi askeri darbeden daha tehlikeli bir süreçle karşı karşıyayız.


......................


Baktılar hava dönmeye başladı, gazetelerin hepsi çark etti. *"Yeni Cumhuriyet"* gazetesi bile *"Ankara toz duman"* şeklinde sanki başka bir ülkenin başkentinden bahsediyormuş gibi manşet attı. Diğerleri ise *"asker-sivil bilek güreşinde siviller kazandı"* şeklinde amigoluk icra ettiler...


*"YAş'ta düğüm çözüldü"* başlığına ne dersiniz?


Abdullah Gül'ün kararları onayladığı haberi duyulur duyulmaz bütün televizyonlar gelişmeyi bu başlıkla verdi: _YAş'ta düğüm çözüldü!_


Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı atanamamış, bırakın Kara Kuvvetleri'ni tarihte ilk kez Genelkurmay Başkanı bile atanamamış bizimkiler hala *"düğüm çözüldü"* haberciliği yapıyor.


Peki neyi onayladı Cumhurbaşkanı?


*"Boşlukları doldurunuz"* tarzında bir kararname biçimi, devletin geleneğinde var mı? 


Bakanların göreve başlamadan önce boş kağıda imza atıp Başbakan'a vermeleri gibi bir şey yani…


Demokrasi getirecekler ya...


Yazılacak ve söylenecek çok şey var.


Terfileri engellenen generaller hakkında ortaya atılan suçlamalar, normal yargı mekanizmalarından geçmiş, mesnedi, vicdanı, mantığı olan suçlamalar olsaydı *"bu damgayla terfi edemezsin"* diyenlere karşı herkesin boynu kıldan ince olurdu.


*Bu ülkede, Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı yapmış bir şahıs garnizonun tuvalet kağıtlarını evine götürüp poposunu sildiği için yargılandı, hüküm giydi ve rütbesi er'liğe düşürüldü.*


Kimsenin gıkı çıktı mı?


Kimse *"Ordu'ya karşı psikolojik harp yürütüyorlar, paşamıza iftira atıyorlar"* dedi mi? 


Demedi çünkü iddialar kanıtlı ve yargılama adildi.


Ama şimdi siz kriminal tipler arasından bir gizli tanık bulup istediğiniz ifadeleri verdiriyor, sonra da iftira attığınız kişiye *"hakkında ağır suçlamalar var, terfi etmen yanlış olur"* diyorsunuz. Suçlamalarınızı ve ayarlanmış hakimlere verdirilen *"yakalama"* kararlarını da hepimizle dalga geçer gibi YAş toplantısından bir kaç gün önce gündeme getiriyorsunuz.


Sonra da vicdanların bu tezgahı sindirmesini istiyor, istemekle kalmayıp emrediyorsunuz..


Başbakan'a danışmanlık yapmış, çıktığı her televizyon programında *"Başbakan'la aynı şeyleri düşünmekten gurur duyuyorum"* diyen ve maalesef kendisine *"gazeteci-yazar"* denilen bir şahıs, hükümetin el koyduğu bir gazetedeki köşesinde, Hasan Iğsız ve Saldıray Berk'i kastederek, *"Bir Başbakan, hakkında ağır suçlamalar bulunan bir kişiyle karşı karşıya oturmaya zorlanamaz"* diyor…


İyi o zaman, adı geçen generaller de, *"Biz de hakkında Meclis'te fezlekeler bulunan ve kendi dokunulmazlığını kaldırmaya yanaşmayıp önüne geleni suçlu ilan eden bir Başbakan'la karşı karşıya oturamayız"* desinler...


............


şimdi herşey normalmiş gibi, devenin hörgücünden başka düzeltilecek tarafı kalmamış gibi *"Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı kim olsun"* tartışması yapıyoruz...


*Bence Remzi Gür Genelkurmay Başkanı, Egemen Bağış da Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı olsun.*


Yakışır.


*Başbakan'ın danışmanı olan sözümona "gazeteci-yazar" da "üok isabetli bir atama" diye yazılar yazar artık...*



*Fatma Sibel YüKSEK* / KENT GAZETESİ / 6 Ağustos 2010

----------

